# ?? About bottle spiders and webbing on it?



## sunflower1702 (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm new to this site. It seems really interesting. My husband found this bottle in the woods at least 16 years ago. I kept it  because it is different. Was w ondering if anyone can tell me anything about it. front says NON_REFILLABLE Has wheat or some plant on it spider webs and a big spider  The bottom says T.M. REG U.S. PAT0


----------



## sunflower1702 (Jan 20, 2006)

Forgot the pics  Sorry


----------



## sunflower1702 (Jan 20, 2006)

other pic


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 20, 2006)

Judging by the pictures, what you have is a whiskey bottle or flask.  Brand was most likely "Old Cobweb", hence the spider web design.   
 The base embossing is for Trade Mark Registered U. S Patent Office.  There is a funny symbol, sort of a diamond with a "O" on the side of the base, this is for Owens Illinois Glasss, maker of the bottle.
 The Non Refillable dates the bottle to after Prohibiton, unsure of the exact date.  You may find some numbers/letters embossed on the base which seem to make no sence, these maybe mold/plant/date codes which would give an idea when the mold was cut.  You would most likely find these in the area around the odd diamond/circle mark on the base.
 This bottle is seen from time to time on eBay.
 Hope this is of some help.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Mark, Is that what this is. hadthis thing for years and never had any idea what brand it was.


----------



## sunflower1702 (Jan 20, 2006)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Cap...

 I shoulda known you'd have one kicking around your house somewhere.... How do you live around all those boxes?  Must drive Cindy crazy...[]

 Wayne


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

Gee, I think I can actually help with a question instead of bombarding everyone with them!

 I was lucky enough to get one with all it's labels on it.

 The label that would have been on the front [spider side] reads, "Antique [the word antique in quote marks], then Spiritus Frumenti, 100 proof, an alcoholic stimulant made from the fermented mash of grain." Below that, at the bottom, "aged in wood."

 The rear side says, "Whiskey Antique, spring 1913, [pint size] 100 proof. The Frankfort Distillery. Incorporated, distrib. number 35, Dist. of Kentucky by John B. Thompson." Below that is a caution letter paper label printed so small it's hard to read, and mine has the name and proof on each shoulder.

 The former writer is right, they do turn up on ebay often - I have gotton pints without labels, but my 1/4 has all of them. Hope this helps.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Barbie, Your not gonna show me a picture? I been holding this bottle for years, just witing for you to come along and show me a picture.[]

 It really would help.[8|]


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Barbie, Your not gonna show me a picture? I been holding this bottle for years, just witing for you to come along and show me a picture.[]

 It really would help.[8|]
 [/quote]

 OK, hold on ...


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

OK, should be two pics coming through.


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

pic number 2


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

forgot this one - this is backside


----------



## capsoda (Jan 21, 2006)

Very cool, thanks Barbie.


----------



## Humabdos (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice bottle!  I would love to have a shot or two of that stuff! 
 I'll bet that's what spiderman drinks[]
 Glen


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 21, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Very cool, thanks Barbie.


 
 It's my favorite bottle


----------



## bearswede (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's my art deco model...Sans spider...


 Ron


----------



## barbieheid (Jan 22, 2006)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> Here's my art deco model...Sans spider...
> 
> That's cool, too.


----------

